# Fun With Water At -10f Or Lower



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

DO NOT USE GLASS!!!

Microwave some water about 2 cups worth is good to start with.
You want to super heat it to the critical point. you know?? it will boil then settle down, this is what you are looking for. Caution wear a mitt...
Now go out side and throw it up into the air. Almost nothing will hit the ground.. :waving:


----------



## bluejeep (Dec 1, 2005)

if everyone does this maybe it will snow :crying:


----------

